# vb.net hot key



## KNOW_FEAR_666 (Jan 6, 2009)

i have a problem with visual studio 2008
my friend and i have made a chat program and to send the mesage u have to click the button ... dose anyone know how to code this so u can hit ENTER for it to send ... any help would be much appreciated


----------



## KNOW_FEAR_666 (Jan 6, 2009)

bump.


----------



## pvc_ (Feb 18, 2008)

there is a keypress event for textboxes. in that event put:

if e.keychar = chr(13) then 
'your code
end if


----------

